# What infant car seat will you be using?



## chibaby (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi ladies - I'm trying to decide between the Peg Perego Primo Viaggio and the Chicco Keyfit 30 for my little one due later this year. I can get a great deal for the Peg at about the same price for the Keyfit (Peg's are usually about $100 more). Are any of you planning on using these car seats or have used them before? I'd be interested in the pros and cons of both.

Have you decided which seat you will be using? Which one and why? TIA!


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought a Maxi Cosi Cabriofix with the Isofix base for my last baby and will be using it again. I have used a lot of different infant seats in my time as a mother and it was by far the best one. I loved it.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Britax and Recaro are two of the highest rated seats as far as safety (not sure about Peg Pergo, I know it's a high end brand, but I don't know if their carseats are worth the price). Graco makes the most popular infant seat, I believe it's pretty high on the safety ratings as well (it's called the Snug Ride).

Personally, I hated bucket seats. Yeah it was nice to be able to easily remove my sleeping baby from the car, but I found with #2 she was just as likely to fall asleep in a sling if I took her all the way out of her seat. Bucket seats are bulky to carry, bang into your leg and cause all kinds of bruises, plus, I found out recently you're not even supposed to put a baby in there for long periods. The angle that they are at is great for a car crash, but it's not as good for sleeping and could cause breathing problems.

I'm going to buy a new Recaro booster seat for my oldest and give the baby her Britax Marathon. I actually think the Marathon is the best carseat ever. The straps NEVER twist, it's super easy to adjust and install, it lasts from infancy well through toddlerhood (my average sized four year old just recently went to the highest notch for height), and you can easily remove the cover for washing. It's just a great seat overall. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I had/have a Peg Perego SIP that I used with my son. It is a nice seat but HEAVY AS A BEAST. Seriously, it is so heavy. Also, I felt that it didn't recline enough, so his head was always dropping forward until he could hold it up, then, if he was asleep, he would drop forward again.
But other than the fact that I wasn't convinced it was comfortable AND SOOOO HEAVY, it did clip into our stroller just fine (Bugaboo Gecko) and was rated very safe.

I just bought a Maxi Cosi Mico for our new baby. It will also clip into our stroller but not the double I have gotten. I'll keep the Peg Perego for the double stroller until she can sit in the stroller proper (jogging stroller).

BUT, usually I just put the baby in a sling, so carrying the Peg Perego wasn't THAT much of a hassle. We usually only took it out when DS was asleep in it and we were going to go into a restaurant or something, and he'd just sleep right through dinner. It was nice that way.


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

We'll be borrowing a friend's Graco until we are out of newborn phase, then purchase a Britax Marathon--or maybe get a Britax Regent and give that to our toddler and give new baby big bro's Marathon.

Either way we love Britax, but the infant bucket seat does come in hand in the those early weeks.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

This is kind of a general comment, I'm not familiar with either carseat... but we already decided not to get an infant bucket again with #2. They're sooo awkward to carry, it was always easier just to get DD out and put her in a wrap than lug the carseat around. I'd really only consider a bucket if you live somewhere with nasty winters (we live in Seattle, the worst we'll get here is cold rain) or really need it to snap into a stroller.

We're just going to get a convertible and probably it'll be the True Fit, as many of other convertibles don't have low enough harness positions for a newborn. (We put DD into a Marathon at 4 months and she was just BARELY big enough for the lowest harness position then.)

There's a multi-page thread about carseats in the October DDC, in case you're interested in browsing there.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I would avoid the peg, I have heard some negative things about them. I'm getting a graco snugride 32. I don't like infant seats, BUT I have to deal with preschool and 1/2 day K drop offs and pick ups next yr and winters here are brutal. So, I will end up having to depend on the infant seat. The chicco was the other one I really wanted, but the price difference was more than $50 more than the graco. I would rate the two top infant seats as the graco and chiccos, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I registered for an Evenflo Symphony Convertible Car Seat because it lasts until the baby is practically driving themselves, lol. My nephews had the carrier-type car seats, and they were always too heavy and awkward for me to carry around, so I don't get the convenience factor... I also don't like the way people tend to put those (with their precious little baby in them) on the ground/floor. I'd rather have the baby in a sling or stroller outside of the car.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

We are leaning towards the Peg Perego. My first choice was the Chicco Keyfit, but we want a BOB stroller, and only the Peg Perego and Graco carseats will work with the adaptor. I've heard a few things about the Graco seats that make me want to avoid them.

Due to our winters in Alberta I think an infant seat is the best bet for us. I don't like the idea of strapping a little baby into a freezing cold car seat at 30 below zero, and they can't safely have a snow suit on under the straps, so we need to be able to bring the seat into the house. I have no intention of carrying the baby around in it so I'm not too concerned with weight of the seat. Nor would I leave the baby sitting in it for long periods of time!


----------



## chibaby (Mar 27, 2009)

That's the exact same reason we are considering the Peg....compatibility with the Bob Revolution! The Chicco's are not compatible. I'm torn between using the Chicco and purchasing a stroller frame (I've heard the Maclaren Easy Traveller fits really well with the Keyfit) and using the Bob separately. Or getting the car seat adapter and using the Peg and Bob together.

I think I would prefer the Chicco, especially since I will be using it longer (infant can seat in the Bob starting at 8 weeks). But I really want to use them together and not have to purchase another stroller!


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

I've heard of babies having severe skin reactions to the Keyfit 30. We're going with the snugride 32 - I don't expect to use the bucket feature very much but wanted something that would fit a newborn well. It will also be nice to be able to take the seat into the house when the weather is really hot or cold so we can load the baby up in the house and don't have burning buckles, etc.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Family safety.


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

I am getting the Premiere True Fit Convertible. Buckets make me uneasy because of the safety factor, and after reading lots about different seats, I decided on the Premiere True Fit.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xelakann* 
We'll be borrowing a friend's Graco until we are out of newborn phase, then purchase a Britax Marathon--or maybe get a Britax Regent and give that to our toddler and give new baby big bro's Marathon.

Either way we love Britax, but the infant bucket seat does come in hand in the those early weeks.

I wish Britax made a plain booster seat. They used to, but it's been discontinued. The only one they sell now is a front facing carseat/booster combo, and it's the same price as a Marathon. I just can't see paying that much for a front-facing-only seat. Recaro is rated as high as Britax and they make a booster seat that's more reasonably priced (I think it's like $80).


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

We're getting a Combi Shuttle. We have an almost brand new Marathon sitting in our storage unit, but ds just barely fit appropriately when he was a newborn and he was really long (90% for height and just barely fit above the first strap slots). I don't want to buy a different full size convertible because I plan to use the Marathon when the new baby fits into it. We have a stroller with a carry cot (pram) so carseat/stroller adapters aren't an issue and I don't like the idea of using a bucket seat on a stroller, it seems like that could lead to the baby spending way too much time strapped in a less than ideal position.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I would go with whatever one has the higher weight/length limits. From what I can tell they seem to be the same. If that is the case then I would go with whatever one works with your stroller.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Britax seats don't fit the vast majority of newborns well, so I'd suggest getting a bucket or a different convertible until the baby fits into the Britax.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
I registered for an Evenflo Symphony Convertible Car Seat because it lasts until the baby is practically driving themselves, lol. My nephews had the carrier-type car seats, and they were always too heavy and awkward for me to carry around, so I don't get the convenience factor... I also don't like the way people tend to put those (with their precious little baby in them) on the ground/floor. I'd rather have the baby in a sling or stroller outside of the car.

If I were you I would seriously reconsider this seat. While it does RF from 5-35 lbs, it only forward faces until 40 lbs which is very low. Many children hit 40 lbs or outgrow the seat by height (when their shoulders are above the top harness slots) before 4 years old which is the MINIMUM recommended age (and in some places the law) to go into a booster. Also, as a general rule, 3 in 1 seats like this one don't make very good boosters and most carseats expire after 6 years so you would have to get a new seat at that point anyways.
I would get a truefit. It harnesses to 65 lbs, has high harness slots and will realistically keep your child harnessed until age 5 or 6. At that point you can get a booster.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with Nicole--the Symphony actually has VERY high top slots which will get most kids to 40 pounds, but I'd much rather go with a seat that harnesses to 65 pounds so that more kids will make it to a safe booster age and weight in the seat.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I've never seen the Peg but I have seen the Keyfit 30 and wow is it ever nice. I don't know if the Peg is as easy to install with latch but the Chicco seems really easy. Also, it is really really light which is a huge plus when you need to acutally carry it. My friend's baby is huge and he would fit in it for a while.


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm using the Graco SafeSeat1 I got for my SIL last year. I have made this choice based on the fact that the price was right.









I think that a bucket really is a better fit/position for a newborn than any convertible seat I've seen so far, so I'm using one more for that reason than because I yearn to carry around a big plastic shell wherever I go. But if this baby sleeps like a rock in that bucket, then this baby will be carried around in the bucket! SIL even has a little swing frame that the bucket clips into: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...LAID=107503714 If that thing works for this kid, I may get to eat a few meals and take a few bathroom breaks while enjoying the use of both hands!

<--- crazy dreamer over here


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Britax seats don't fit the vast majority of newborns well, so I'd suggest getting a bucket or a different convertible until the baby fits into the Britax.

I heard that, but I'm having a homebirth so coming home from the hospital shouldn't be an issue. And the midwife will do home visits for newborn checks. If the new baby really is too small in the Marathon, I'll run out and get a Graco infant seat probably. My babies tend to be on the larger side of average.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I heard that, but I'm having a homebirth so coming home from the hospital shouldn't be an issue. And the midwife will do home visits for newborn checks. If the new baby really is too small in the Marathon, I'll run out and get a Graco infant seat probably. My babies tend to be on the larger side of average.

Honestly, my nine pounder wouldn't have fit in the Marathon until almost 3 months old. The slots are insanely high.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

We went with a safeseat for our baby... She had an october due date and for us in cold cold michigan it's just better to keep the babies completely covered in a carrier seat than to tredge thru the blizzard to try to get them buckled correctly in the carseat. My first two babies were 10 lbs at birth so we went with the safeseat so we would have a little more time in it... BUT she was only 6-10 at birth so she'll likely be able to be in it for a while. I do like the seat overall... I was sort of in limbo between it and the chico...

I did just buy a britax boulevard... I was going to get a marathon but was able to get a blvd for basically the same price in a print I wanted on closeout. So I'm happy that way. We'll probably wait another few months before moving her over because I still like the carrier at times. I do pull her out of it a lot though and put her in the sling or beco just cause I like to have her close. Anyway that's my story


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Honestly, my nine pounder wouldn't have fit in the Marathon until almost 3 months old. The slots are insanely high.

Do the slots have to be exactly above their shoulders? What's the guidelines on that?


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Do the slots have to be exactly above their shoulders? What's the guidelines on that?

The problem is that the slots have to be at or BELOW their shoulders. The Marathon and Boulevard are great, but have relatively high bottom slots. Neither of my almost 9lb and about 21inch children fit into the Marathons until around 4 months. My DS, at TWO, just moved up to the second slot for rear facing!

There are other convertibles with lower bottom slots like the TrueFit and the Radian, and on the cheaper end the Scenera.

As far as carriers, we will probably get a Snugride32 (the new name for the Safeseat 1) because our babies tend to be bigger. The Chicco is great, especially for the little ones, but we grow big babies, and the Snugride is compatible with the BOB, so...

The big things I encourage parents to look for in a carrier is a front harness adjust, an adjustable base, and built in lock-offs, all three of which are on the Snugride 32 and the Safeseat 1. For my first two, I used a basic front adjust Snugride, and then moved them to convertibles as soon as they fit. Which was fine, but now I'm a car seat nut, and need another reason to buy a new car seat, LOL!!


----------



## Loralz (Feb 20, 2009)

I do have to agree with pp on bucket seats being a better fit for babies and absolute relief in cold/windy weather.

Dh and I went to the store and carried around all of the seats until we found one that we could live with in terms of weight. It's the Safety 1st Acella Sport Travel System

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/ima...=37N8TW30L3GS1

It was the most lightweight of all the infant seats. Yes, they can bang into you and be a pain, but for us, well worth it. LO was born in late September and we live in Michigan. Can you say brrrrrr!







:

That said, we only use the car seat for transportation from our house to the car and from the car to the house or to church. Otherwise, I pull her out and stick her in the sling. But when she's asleep when we get home and we can just undo the seat and bring her in...bliss...


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlin* 
they can't safely have a snow suit on under the straps, so we need to be able to bring the seat into the house.

Just FYI, you can use the small fleece snowsuits, since they aren't bulky like regular snowsuits.


----------



## AVeryGoodYear (Mar 31, 2009)

We're using the Peg Perego Primo Viaggio carseat as well as the stroller that it clicks into.

Pros: It's a gorgeous, easy-to-use piece and we're constantly complimented on it. It comes with an easily adjustable headrest that grows with the child's length, which I really like. I find it's easy to loosen and tighten the straps to ensure that she's secure in the seat. It's simple to pop it out of the car and convert to a carrier, and the handle actually has three different positions: one for carrying, one for use in the car, and one for stationary mode (to stabilize it, as well as put your baby at an angle where constriction of air passages is not a concern as it would be in a regular carseat used outside of the car). We don't generally use it for seating outside of the car, btw, but if she's asleep in the seat and we've just brought in some groceries that need to be put away, I like that I can convert it to stationary mode for the few minutes that will take.

Cons: It is HEAVY and it doesn't have an ergonomic handle. I make my husband carry it when we're between the car and a building. I can carry it, but I don't like to as it's bulky and I jostle my daughter around in it quite a bit (although I can see that she hardly moves -- since, you know, that's kind of a selling point of a carseat!)

I am very happy that we went with the Peg Perego system. But that said, I hardly looked at anything else, because I was sold on the Peg Perego stroller first and then wanted the carseat that would snap into it


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a Combi for the tiny people phase and a Recaro for probably the rest of his life. We may move into a Recaro booster at 6ish, maybe, depending on how big he gets


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok so now that my old carseat plan is busted, I am going to have to buy an infant seat. I hated the one I used for my older kids (Eddie Bauer travel system, it was awful). I gave it away awhile back.

Sooooo....Peg Pergo vs Britax. Thoughts? I don't necessarily need a matching stroller since I won't be using it as a travel system, but that might be nice too. I only have a double stroller currently and both my kids don't like riding in strollers anymore.

I should add: My biggest issue with carseats is whether the straps twist. I HATE twisting straps. Both the Graco I had once (Sport Ride), a Costco carseat I had once, and the Eddie Bauer were horrible for that. I remember having to take the whole thing out several times and spend a loooooong time untwisting things. That's why I went with a Britax Marathon for my kids, the straps pretty much never twist.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to say we borrowed our friends PPV SIP 2007 model and it was great. Probably not the seat I would buy if I had to spend all the money on it but it worked just fine. We also have a BOB Revolution and it fit well with that.

We did bring the car seat in and out of the car but never actually carried it around. I liked to bring it in if she was sleeping in it or if it was cold out and I wanted the car seat to stay "warm" in the house for the next time we went out.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
Just FYI, you can use the small fleece snowsuits, since they aren't bulky like regular snowsuits.









That might work in some climates but not here. It's just too cold.







: Most people I know put their babies in a snow suit, then in the car seat, then add blankets and one of those car seat covers. A fleeece snow suit might work for that, but not by itself. Chances are our baby will be about 4 months old when the cold weather starts to hit, so hopefully we can make it through most of the first winter in an infant seat, as I'm not sure how you keep a baby buckled in properly and warm in a convertible seat.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm actually in Alberta too.







A few layers of blankets on top of the straps, plus the snowsuit &/or a warmed up car would probably be needed too.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My first choice is the Key Fit, followed by Safeseat/snugride 32. Or just getting a True Fit and using it from the beginning-- cause unlike Britax convertibles, it will likely fit an average sized newborn safely.

I've had a Peg Perego car seat, and while I liked it, and it fits my Pliko and P3 strollers very nicely (it wasn't the newest version) I don't think I could justify the high cost for a seat that would last my babies 6-8 months. There are better seats out there for much less. I'd get a Britax companion over it, actually.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Ok so now that my old carseat plan is busted, I am going to have to buy an infant seat. I hated the one I used for my older kids (Eddie Bauer travel system, it was awful). I gave it away awhile back.

Sooooo....Peg Pergo vs Britax. Thoughts? I don't necessarily need a matching stroller since I won't be using it as a travel system, but that might be nice too. I only have a double stroller currently and both my kids don't like riding in strollers anymore.

I didn't like my Britax Companion, because the head support is required. My son absolutely HATED it and screamed for 3 months until I finally moved him to a convertible. There was always a soaked spot behind his head. I think that helmet-like head support just trapped in all the heat. I gave my Companion away and plan to buy a different infant seat this time around (Keyfit or Snugride32/Teutonia T-Tario). I'm not sure about the strap twistiness of either seat... but I'm used to my non-twisty Marathons, so hopefully those seats are non-twisty!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pastrygirl* 
I didn't like my Britax Companion, because the head support is required. My son absolutely HATED it and screamed for 3 months until I finally moved him to a convertible. There was always a soaked spot behind his head. I think that helmet-like head support just trapped in all the heat. I gave my Companion away and plan to buy a different infant seat this time around (Keyfit or Snugride32/Teutonia T-Tario). I'm not sure about the strap twistiness of either seat... but I'm used to my non-twisty Marathons, so hopefully those seats are non-twisty!

I know I'm used to my non-twisty marathons too.

I did hear that those carseats make the baby really hot...hmmm. I registered for the Peg Perego, but who knows what I'll actually buy (I say buy becuase, I'm not fooling myself. This is my third baby and it's not too likely anyone will buy us anything, but one can hope).


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a keyfit for the new baby. I love it! Well, haven't tried it out with a baby yet, but its the easiest carseat I've ever installed, and is nicely padded. I lucked out and stumbled across it on sale for $150 on a site that had a 20% off orders over $100 coupon code, so I got a really great deal. I just did a froogle search and found it for $149 with free shipping here: http://www.babysupermarket.com/baby/...arSeatAtmosphe


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm guesing the Key Fit straps don't twist easily. I have only played with a friends, and checked them out at stores, but they are a bit more like Britax vs. Graco. We had a snug ride and I hated that (not sure if the safeseats have the same problem)... twisty straps are very frustrating after you are spoiled by good non-twising ones!

FWIW, either the Chicco or Graco will fit into Peg strollers (unless you have the Aria, then I don't know for sure). They won't technically latch in, but will fit securely enough to use it that way if you desire it.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I was planning on getting the cheaper Aria, yeah.

It's fine to me if they don't snap in. I almost never use the carseat and stroller combo together. I always either pick up the baby and put them in the stroller or, in the early weeks, wear them in a sling.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I was planning on getting the cheaper Aria, yeah.

It's fine to me if they don't snap in. I almost never use the carseat and stroller combo together. I always either pick up the baby and put them in the stroller or, in the early weeks, wear them in a sling.

I think maybe most brands will fit, but you could search each specific one on car-seat.org to see for sure.

what I found on this site reviewing the Aria was:

Quote:

Retractable car seat anchors that instantly attach to matching car seat * 55 lb. Weight Capacity * Universal adapter strap attaches to other manufacturer's car seats * 5-point security harness * Front bumper with child's tray opens/removes for easy access to baby * Removable, hand washable upholstery * Multi-position backrest * New, energetic color scheme includes three colors instead of two * JPMA safety certification * Designed in Italy * Colors include: Toffee, Rubino, Anice, and Ambra * Car Seat Compatibility: Most major models including Peg Perego Primo Viaggio, Peg Perego Primo Viaggio SIP


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Awesome! Sounds like it's a winner. Looks like it's a great lightweight high quality stroller, just what I need!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I've heard really bad things about the Aria


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I've heard really bad things about the Aria









It got good reviews everywhere I checked. What's supposedly wrong with it? It's a pretty high end stroller.


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Britax and Recaro are two of the highest rated seats as far as safety

There are no reliable safety ratings that are released- only ease of use ratings. I would love if they did release them so parents could make informed decisions, but they just do not do that in this country. In fact, the Britax Companion did not pass the minimum standards in Canada to be on the market. Britax and Recaro might have some nice ease of use features as well as nicer padding or covers, but they pass the exact same tests a Dorel or Evenflo seat passes. In Germany Recaro advertises and markets the Recaro Start booster to children as young as 1 year old. There is just no evidence that those brands make seats that are anymore superior in safety than any other brand. Or that they are not just as profit driven as any other brand.

Not to say they don't great seats which are very safe, but I would be wary of making blanket statements about their safety. The safest seat for anyone is a seat that fits their child, vehicle, budget, and can be used correctly 100% of the time.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labyrinth* 
There are no safety ratings that are released- only ease of use ratings. I would love if they did release them so parents could make informed decisions, but they just do not do that in this country. In fact, the Britax Companion did not pass the minimum standards in Canada to be on the market. Britax and Recaro might have some nice ease of use features as well as nicer padding or covers, but they pass the exact same tests a Dorel or Evenflo seat passes. In Germany Recaro advertises and markets the Recaro Start booster to children as young as 1 year old. There is just no evidence that those brands make seats that are anymore superior in safety than any other brand. Or that they are not just as profit driven as any other brand.

Not to say they don't great seats which are very safe, but I would be wary of making blanket statements about their safety. The safest seat for anyone is a seat that fits their child, vehicle, budget, and can be used correctly 100% of the time.

Hmmm, that's definitely not what I read and was told. Do you have a link to this effect?


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Hmmm, that's definitely not what I read and was told. Do you have a link to this effect?

Edited with links


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

All the features listed on that first website are ones that Britax has.

The Recaro may have poor marketing in Germany, but I don't see how that is relevant to the US. We don't even have the same types of carseats as what's used in Europe. Germans drive 80mph on their freeways, obviously we don't have the same laws







Recaro originally made seats for racecars, and now also make airplane seats, I'm willing to bet they know a thing or two about safety.

I recommended those seats becuase they are supposedly the safest, and I've heard that multiple places from multiple sources. I'm not recommending them because they're fancy or something, if I were, I'd have mentioned something like the Peg Perego or whatnot.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Also, in my experience, cheap seats suck. The straps twist, they have zero padding, they don't fit well in the car, and they feel generally unsafe (the Graco Snug Ride is the worst I can think of that I've ever used). I trust Evenflo about as far as I can throw them. I don't care if their seats do meet basic safety standards, their quality is not great.

I don't know why the Britax Companion is not up to snuff in Canada, perhaps they will redesign it. I know the Marathon is an awesome carseat, even if just basing that on my own anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I recommended those seats becuase they are supposedly the safest, and I've heard that multiple places from multiple sources. I'm not recommending them because they're fancy or something, if I were, I'd have mentioned something like the Peg Perego or whatnot.

A lot of people say things just because they heard it from someone else, etc- doesn't mean it's true







. I do think you have a point, though- they are definitely nice seats that are much easier to use than many seats on the market! Although these are not safety technically features anything that increases the rate of proper use definitely increases safety. There are a couple other seats, specifically by the first years, sunshine kids, clek, and a couple other brands that I think you'd also like.

I love the graco nautilus for those ease of use reasons as well as a couple reasons that *might* increase safety, like the thick EPS foam. The seat is incredibly easy to use, has a high weight limit, and lovely non twisting straps. I don't necessarily believe it's any safer than any other properly used seat, though.







I also think it is very nice that we have affordable seats from dorel, graco, and evenflo that can rearface to 35 lbs and/or forward face past 40 lbs, basically making extended rearfacing and harnessing available to people of any every income level. Without those brands many families would have no other choice but to move their children to boosters or seatbelts due to inability to afford a very basic safety device.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I don't know why the Britax Companion is not up to snuff in Canada, perhaps they will redesign it. I know the Marathon is an awesome carseat, even if just basing that on my own anecdotal evidence.

Actually, the Companion was discontinued a few months ago. I meant to mention that in my earlier post. Britax is coming out with a new infant seat this year, the "Chaperone".


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labyrinth* 
In fact, the Britax Companion did not pass the minimum standards in Canada to be on the market.

This is what made me decide against the Britax Companion and to go with the Combi instead. When that article came out, I was impressed with how Combi reacted to their seat failing the test and that they totally redesigned their testing requirements.


----------



## samikashi (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm a Britax Mama, so naturally, I gravitated towards the Companion for my impending arrival. While researching it was clear parents (and/or their babies) either loved it or hated it.

I feel confident I made the right choice for us but Loki will be the one to tell me for sure... when he gets here.









Oh and I have to admit, I don't give a lick about the Chicago Tribune article; It had zero impact on my carseat decision.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pastrygirl* 
Actually, the Companion was discontinued a few months ago. I meant to mention that in my earlier post. Britax is coming out with a new infant seat this year, the "Chaperone".

Do you know anything about it? I am interested!

ETA:

Nevermind, found what I was looking for, of course, on the car seat board







(and I just realized I had already read all that!--duh!)


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
My first choice is the Key Fit, followed by Safeseat/snugride 32. Or just getting a True Fit and using it from the beginning-- cause unlike Britax convertibles, it will likely fit an average sized newborn safely.

I second the TrueFit from birth on. Our almost 7lb. baby fit well in it from birth and I believe it has among the lowest strap settings available. 9 inches? Especially if you're planning to wear or carry your baby when you're out....


----------



## deymm (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm borrowing my sister's Snugride 22 for the infant stage. My DS will be starting kindergarten and I'll need the bucket for quick drop offs and pick ups as well as surviving the Chicago winter!

We'll get a Marathon when baby outgrows the bucket.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

We got the Chicco Keyfit for Lizzie when she was born last year, she still fits in it with room to grow. I LOVE that seat! It is super easy to install and the infant inserts made her look so comfy in there.
She's moving to the True Fit next when the new version with the ARB comes out.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
It got good reviews everywhere I checked. What's supposedly wrong with it? It's a pretty high end stroller.

Most people I know who have had an Aria and a Pliko say the Pliko wins hands down. Consensus on the Aria is that it's as big and awkwards as the less expensive travel system strollers (like graco). The pliko is great because it umbrella folds.

That being said, I think Peg Perego is a great company, IME. My Pliko got broken on the plane, and the customer service to see if I could fix it myself and then getting it in for repairs was top notch. And even though I have to take it to an authorized repair shop, the repair is only $20!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

We got a keyfit for this little guy cause it is the most easily accessible one that starts at 4lbs instead of 5lbs...my daughter was under 5lbs when we brought her home from the hospital, and supposedly this guy is smaller.

We had a safeseat for our now 20 month old and snugrides for our 5 and 6 year olds... I preferred the snugride...the safeseat is complete overkill imo since I've never had a kid weigh 30lbs before 3 1/2. My 20 month old is only 17lbs.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
Britax and Recaro are two of the highest rated seats as far as safety (not sure about Peg Pergo, I know it's a high end brand, but I don't know if their carseats are worth the price). Graco makes the most popular infant seat, I believe it's pretty high on the safety ratings as well (it's called the Snug Ride).

Personally, I hated bucket seats. Yeah it was nice to be able to easily remove my sleeping baby from the car, but I found with #2 she was just as likely to fall asleep in a sling if I took her all the way out of her seat. Bucket seats are bulky to carry, bang into your leg and cause all kinds of bruises, plus, I found out recently you're not even supposed to put a baby in there for long periods. The angle that they are at is great for a car crash, but it's not as good for sleeping and could cause breathing problems.

I'm going to buy a new Recaro booster seat for my oldest and give the baby her Britax Marathon. I actually think the Marathon is the best carseat ever. The straps NEVER twist, it's super easy to adjust and install, it lasts from infancy well through toddlerhood (my average sized four year old just recently went to the highest notch for height), and you can easily remove the cover for washing. It's just a great seat overall. Best money I ever spent.

I agree that I hate infant carriers when used as intended. I got around that by just never removing the infant carrier from the car with my 5 year old and 20 month old, and will do the same this time.

But, most newborns will not fit safely in a britax, their lowest strap setting is not low enough, I am not even sure if Kincaid, my 5 year old who was 22" at birth would of fit, but I know Janelle and Travis who were 17.5" and 18" definitely would not!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
I registered for an Evenflo Symphony Convertible Car Seat *because it lasts until the baby is practically driving themselves, lol*. My nephews had the carrier-type car seats, and they were always too heavy and awkward for me to carry around, so I don't get the convenience factor... I also don't like the way people tend to put those (with their precious little baby in them) on the ground/floor. I'd rather have the baby in a sling or stroller outside of the car.

Actually, it won't... It only harnesses to 40lbs, which for most kids is way to soon to go to a belt positioning booster.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
But, most newborns will not fit safely in a britax, their lowest strap setting is not low enough, I am not even sure if Kincaid, my 5 year old who was 22" at birth would of fit, but I know Janelle and Travis who were 17.5" and 18" definitely would not!

My 1yr old still doesn't even fit into a Britax convertible, but she is tiny with a short torso. Her torso is only 9 1/2" and Britax lowest harness slots are at 10" so it still amazes me that Britax says it can fit a newborn as small as 5lbs.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
I agree that I hate infant carriers when used as intended. I got around that by just never removing the infant carrier from the car with my 5 year old and 20 month old, and will do the same this time.

But, most newborns will not fit safely in a britax, their lowest strap setting is not low enough, I am not even sure if Kincaid, my 5 year old who was 22" at birth would of fit, but I know Janelle and Travis who were 17.5" and 18" definitely would not!

Yeah, that's been established, apparently Britax will NOT fit a newborn. I think I am going to get the Graco Snug Ride or perhaps the Peg Perego infant seat.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
We got a keyfit for this little guy cause it is the most easily accessible one that starts at 4lbs instead of 5lbs...my daughter was under 5lbs when we brought her home from the hospital, and supposedly this guy is smaller.

We had a safeseat for our now 20 month old and snugrides for our 5 and 6 year olds... I preferred the snugride...the safeseat is complete overkill imo since I've never had a kid weigh 30lbs before 3 1/2. My 20 month old is only 17lbs.

This makes me laugh since my 20 month old is 30 pounds! But my kids always outgrow by length before weight (outgrew the snugride between 3-4 months). So the safeseat is the one I would buy now because it would give us a bit more torso height, which is a big concern for my babies. I'm debating between it and a radian xt (unless by some miracle the new true fit is out by mid june).


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
This makes me laugh since my 20 month old is 30 pounds! But my kids always outgrow by length before weight (outgrew the snugride between 3-4 months). So the safeseat is the one I would buy now because it would give us a bit more torso height, which is a big concern for my babies. I'm debating between it and a radian xt (unless by some miracle the new true fit is out by mid june).

I feel the same way about that stupid True Fit...I kept thinking I'd get it for River and then if it didn't work I'd send dh out to TRU to get a keyfit...but definitely not happening...I get off bedrest on Friday, which is 36 weeks, but I've told him he has to wait a week till full term, but there is no way the true fit is going to be out by May 1st, so I've given up for now.

but, yea, I realize it's only overkill for us, I have tiny kids, my 6 1/2 year old is 34lbs...she was over 5 before she weighed 30lbs...it's dh's fault, he's 5'6" 125ish lbs, give or take 10lbs depending on time of the year, how much exercise he gets in, that sort of thing, and his dad is only 5'1" and was hovering between 95 and 105lbs his whole life till he was like 40. My 20 month old is only 27" tall, he's super short. Janelle stayed in a snugride till 16 months and we moved her out cause she didn't like the angle/recline anymore, not cause she outgrew it... Travis could still fit in a snugride as well, but same thing, he hated the angle/recline of an infant carrier so we moved him out.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

LOL, yeah, the true fit delays (from February now to July) are annoying. I just assume they have a good reason. But it sure did spoil my perfect car seat plans. Still not sure what we're going to do. Dh said he could just go buy one after the baby is born, but since we're homebirthing I want a seat installed for an infant just in case we need to transfer the baby to the hospital after birth. Where I live it'd be faster to drive ourselves unless we need the life support the EMTs could provide.

You do have tiny kiddos. My neice is like that. She is 5 and smaller than my 4yo ds who is a full year younger. Of course my ds1 is 75% for height and 50% for weight! I have no idea where he got some freak recessive height jean from. Ds2 has it as well, but he's more weight proportionate! I guess it just goes to show that there are a variety of car seats out there because there are a variety of kids!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
LOL, yeah, the true fit delays (from February now to July)

JULY!!







Ugh I'm so sick of waiting for it, it fits DD so well and I absolutely love it but I cannot keep waiting for this seat! Maybe the new Graco My Ride 65 will be out soon so I can get that one. What a bummer...JULY!!

Sorry, back on topic.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

i have a chicco key fit that we recieved off our registry when i was pg. w/dd. it is light, sturdy and easy to install, esp. w/LATCH. it was a package deal with a stroller, but we never used the stroller until a few months ago (dd is 2 now), so i have no idea how the 2 worked/fit together. we'll just use the key fit until the weight limit with this new babe, and then get a sunshine kids convertable probably.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a Combi Centre infant seat with the rebound bar. I like that you can adjust the height of the straps without taking apart the seat. It fits up to 22 lbs and 29", which works for me, mine always outgrow the height way before weight. Neither of my other 2 children were 20 lbs at age 1.

I'm hoping to get about 6-8 mo use out of the Combi before moving to RF convertible, there isn't much room in my car because the other 2 kids are in high back boosters.


----------



## Tari Mithrandir (Sep 22, 2008)

I -have- the Keyfit30, and LOVE it. DD is still in it at 13 months and it is so secure


----------



## Tari Mithrandir (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't understand... I thought the True Fit was already out and on the market? I see it all over the net







:

ETA: Read back farther... saw you are talking about the new version. What are the differences going to be between the two? Is there a thread somewhere here about this so I don't hijack?


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

The new True Fit has an anti-rebound bar, a level/bubble indicator for angle, and supposedly the harness adjuster is much easier to reach when RF. There will still be model available without the ARB, but I believe they will all have the bubble indicator instead of just a red line.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

You know, I think that my SR32 is overkill, b/c of the wt. I tend to have small babies, BUT b/c I have to deal with preschool and 1/2 day drop off and pick up, I want to make sure that whatever infant seat will last at least until the baby is a yr old. We have really cold winters, I am not taking the baby in and out of the seat just to run in and out of a buildling, kwim? My kids tend to be really small, a SR 22 probably would have been ok, but knowing my luck this baby (due in July) will probably be totally different from his older brothers and be huge, if I got the SR22. Murphy's Law always happens to me...


----------



## Tari Mithrandir (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pastrygirl* 
The new True Fit has an anti-rebound bar, a level/bubble indicator for angle, and supposedly the harness adjuster is much easier to reach when RF. There will still be model available without the ARB, but I believe they will all have the bubble indicator instead of just a red line.

Thank you







Maybe it will be out by the time DD outgrows the Keyfit... If not I don't think it is too big a deal to buy the current model, right?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Nope the current model is awesome too


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I had a SnugRide for my boys until they fit into their convertibles.

I loved it, can't say enough good things about it.

I never lugged it around in stores. It lived in my entry way or the car. It was so nice to be able to bundle them up snug before taking them out to the car. They fit so much better in them and they also doubled as a place to put them for a few seconds if we were out visiting.

I slung my babies or wore them in the mei tai or trekker when out and about, but I still loved the bucket







.


----------

